# Recent Wildlife Adventure



## Confusticated (Mar 8, 2008)

We have recently been taking trips up into the mountains. To the Sequoia National Park, where there lives the biggest tree in the world. I like to think that trees like these Giant Sequoias existed in Dorthonion. I have no idea why. 







On our last trip, we encountered almost everything but a bear!

I was able to see a Bobcat, and a family of Deer walked right next to our car. I stood five feet from a Coyote ( I may post pictures soon). And unlike the coyotes nearest to where I live, he was grey and looked like a tiny wolf! There were also a number of chipmunks, squirrels and birds.

Last time we took the hour drive up there, the air was more clear at higher elevations, we noticed a mountain, crowed with mighty rocks, that reminded us of the Argonath.

Castle Rock...


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, Dorthonion was pine-forested and mountainous! And with elves and ents to watch over the trees, sequoias might have been quite average if they were there.


----------

